# Conmutador de baterias



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola nuevamente, amigos!

Estuve buscando en la net información al respecto, pero en vez de solucionar mi inconveniente, me trajo más problemas ... Mi cuestión es la siguiente: 
Tengo 2 baterias, una que funciona en modo main y la otra que funciona en modo backup, en definitiva, 2 bancos de baterias. La bateria main es de 12v/75ah y la de backup es de 12/1.2Ah. El circutio al que le suministran funciona con 12v, pero el tema es el siguiente; estoy tratando de encontrar algún circuito que me permita conmutar de manera automatica la bateria cuando una u otra tiene poca cargar, para darle funcionamiento constante al circuito. Vi unos circuitos dando vuelta por ahí, pero no se adaptan a lo que necesito. Alguien tendrá algun esquema para poder realizar la conmutación de baterias ? 

Muchas gracias y saludos! .


----------



## Ferny (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola

Creo que es tan simple como poner un diodo en serie con cada batería. Es decir, dos diodos, cada ánodo va al (+) de una batería, los dos cátodos se unen y van a la entrada (+) de tu circuito. De esta forma siempre conduce el diodo que tenga mayor tensión en su ánodo, es decir, la batería que esté más cargada.

Si el consumo no supera los 3A, puedes usar unos 1N5822 que tienen una caída de tensión directa de unos 0.3V ó 0.4V, imagino que es algo admisible...

Saludos


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias por la ayuda! Te refieres a conectarlo del modo que aparece en la figura en adjunto? Pero esos diodos son del tipo zener de 12v, no ? Osea, de algún modo el diodo va a conducir siempre y cuando algunas de las dos tensiones estén dentro de los 12v, no es así? Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Ferny (Jul 14, 2009)

Exacto, es como lo pintas, pero no son diodos zener, son diodos normales. Te dije los 1N5822 porque son diodos Schottky que tienen una baja caída de tensión directa.

Cada diodo va a conducir siempre que en su ánodo haya una tensión suficiente para hacerlo conducir, es decir ponle unos 0.4V más o menos... O sea que si tienes las dos baterías completamente descargadas, igualmente conducen, solo que el circuito no funciona porque no le llega tensión suficiente...

Este sistema está pensado por si por ejemplo tienes una batería a 12V (cargada) y la otra a 10V (descargada), en este caso conduce sólo el primero. Si tienes las dos cargadas, conducirá la que más cargada esté. Y si las dos están descargadas, igualmente el circuito consumirá corriente pero no funcionará ya que la tensión no será suficiente como para encenderlo completamente.


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Perfecto, se entiende claramente. Bien, mi cuestión es agregar a este circuito de bateria un cargador automatico, para que la bateria de 12v/75ah pueda cargar a la de 12v/1,2ah, pero no viceversa. En este caso, como se puede aplicar esto? ya que si el cargador se activa el diodo comenzará a conducir, de otra forma, es como si quedara una sola bateria pero con un suministro mayor. No es así ?

Muchas gracias nuevamene!


----------



## saiwor (Jul 14, 2009)

"Cristiancrm"
te orientaron bien pero me pregunto para usar una bateria de bajo amperaje como de 1.2A si va ser el primero en bajar su intensidad?
Yo que pondria solo la bateria de 75amperios.

Si las baterias estas poniendo en paralelo suma 76.2amperios, casi nada no te ayuda la bateria de 1.2A.

Para orientarte mas por que no nos dices que circuito haras funcionar con la baterias?


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola Saiwor, gracias por la ayuda. Te comento: el circuito es una alarma que hice con un Pic, la cual se alimenta con 5v, por ende hay una fuente en el medio con un regulador 7805 para alimentar al pic y otros componentes. Mi idea es poder usar 2 baterias; una es la principal del auto (12v/75Ah) y la otra que es de backup en caso se quite la del auto, mas que nada para que el circuito esté activo siempre, esta es de 12v/1.2Ah. Entonces, de algun modo quiero hacer una especie de conmutador, que permita cambiar de bateria en caso se quite la principal (la del auto), el circuito permanece activo ya que se conmutó a la bateria de backup. Respecto a la corriente, este circuito consume algo asi como 500mA. Entonces, que de alguna forma se pueda cambiar de bateria de manera automatica para que el circuito continue funcionando. 

Aguardo comentarios.
muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí te sugiero un circuito para que lo analices.
Usas el amp. Op. como comparador, cuando el voltaje del dividor de voltaje cae a un voltaje menor al del voltaje del diodo zéner, activa el relay cambiando de batería.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola "elaficionado", muchas gracias por la buena data! bien, pero.. ahi supongo que se presenta un problema... el tiempo que tarda el relay en accionarse, si bien para nosotros no es tan importante, para el microcontrolador lo es, ya que hay un par de microsegundos en el cambio de estado del relay que el pic no lo llega a contemplar y se apaga. Supongo que se puede modificar para tal fin. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes usar un condensador de gran capacidad en la salida del relay.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Genial! ya lo estoy verificando, la menos la conmutación funciona muy bien! El tema del capacitor lo tenia en cuenta, lo probaré para verificar los tiempos.  Por otra lado, parte de esta idea era aplicar un cargador, de manera que cuando solo la bateria de backup se descarga, automaticamente se cargue y corte cuando llega a la carga. En ese momento, el circuito debe permanecer alimentado con la bateria main, para que la de backup se cargue simultaneamente. Habra alguna manera de lograr esto ? 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Usa otro relay que actue en paralelo con el relay de cambio, y así le conectas el cargador (o algo parecido, como un relay de más vias de conexión)

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

si, pasa que en este caso el cargador sería la bateria principal la del auto (12v/75Ah), como puedo hacer para cargar la bateria de 12v/1.2Ah ? 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2009)

cristiancrm dijo:
			
		

> Hola Saiwor, gracias por la ayuda. Te comento: el circuito es una alarma que hice con un Pic, la cual se alimenta con 5v, por ende hay una fuente en el medio con un regulador 7805 para alimentar al pic y otros componentes. Mi idea es poder usar 2 baterias; una es la principal del auto (12v/75Ah) y la otra que es de backup en caso se quite la del auto, mas que nada para que el circuito esté activo siempre, esta es de 12v/1.2Ah. Entonces, de algun modo quiero hacer una especie de conmutador, que permita cambiar de bateria en caso se quite la principal (la del auto), el circuito permanece activo ya que se conmutó a la bateria de backup. Respecto a la corriente, este circuito consume algo asi como 500mA. Entonces, que de alguna forma se pueda cambiar de bateria de manera automatica para que el circuito continue funcionando.
> 
> Aguardo comentarios.
> muchas gracias!



hola, disculpa que me meta, quizas no te ayude o quizas si.

por lo que he entendido estas hablando de usar las 2 baterias en // o de que trabaje la chica cuando la grande se pincha.
y creo que estas apuntando mal.

te interesa mantener energia en la logica, entonces creo que tienes algo mas que tener en cuenta:
LA CARGA .

las sirenas, las posibles luces y demas que es lo que mas consume debera ir a la de 7a A/h .
la bateria chiquita debera alimentar solo a la logica, para no perder alguna secuencia , o memoria en caso que el pic no tenga EE .

sino, no le veo mas sentido que el que el sistema te dure unos minutos mas.

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Hay cargadores de baterías que se desconectan cuando la batería está cargada, por lo que puede estar conectada siempre a la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Bueno, ya realice algunas pruebas, mañana les comento los resultados. Muchas gracias a todos y buenas noches! .

Saludos,
Cristian.


----------



## carlostjd (Ago 2, 2009)

Me gustaría saber que tipo de batería de Backup está usando, en estos momentos yo estoy implemanetando algo parecido con Baterías de Li Ion.


----------



## Javerman (Jul 2, 2010)

La imagen de fondo negro esta completo el circuito?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola.
Ese circuito es sólo una sugerencia, que puede ser modificado según se requiera.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 5, 2010)

Al relé le faltaría una resistencia en serie para que no consuma demasiada corriente la bobina.


----------

